# Height of panel within residential unit



## RLM-Architect (Sep 13, 2010)

Does the NEC or ADA specify any height that is required to be "wheelchair" accessible?

If so, where in ADA or NEC.

IF not, where is height of panel defined in NEC?


----------



## EPrice (Sep 13, 2010)

RLM-Architect said:
			
		

> Does the NEC or ADA specify any height that is required to be "wheelchair" accessible?If so, where in ADA or NEC.
> 
> IF not, where is height of panel defined in NEC?


We don't use ADA here, but rather ICC/ANSI A117.1.  That document requires controls to comply with one of the reach ranges.  In the case of a panel, I believe one of the unobstructed reach ranges would apply.  IMO this would require the highest breaker in the panel to be no more than 48" from the floor and the lowest breaker in the panel to be no less than 15" from the floor.  I'm guessing that ADA would have similar requirements.

If ADA or ANSI A116.1 does not apply, then NEC 240.24(A) requires the operating handle of the highest breaker in its highest position to be no more than 6'-7" above the floor.


----------



## north star (Sep 13, 2010)

*% % %*

See the attached link. It is from the ICC/ANSI A117.1, 2003 Edition.

Section 308.2.1. - Unobstructed, forward reach range:

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icc/ansi/2003/a117p1/icc_ansi_2003_a117p1_3_sec008_par002.htm







and

Section 308.3.1 - Unobstructed, side reach range:

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icc/ansi/2003/a117p1/icc_ansi_2003_a117p1_3_sec008_par005.htm






*% % %*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 13, 2010)

An electrical panel is NOT an operable part and is not required to meet 308

ANSI A117 2003 edition 1002.9 Operable Parts.

Lighting controls, electrical switches and receptacle outlets, environmental controls, appliance controls, operating hardware for operable windows, plumbing fixture controls, and user controls for security or intercom systems shall comply with Section 309


----------



## Span (Sep 13, 2010)

where is height of panel defined in NEC?

 240.24 Circuit breaker max height no more than 6'7" above floor or working platform.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 13, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> An electrical panel is NOT an operable part and is not required to meet 308ANSI A117 2003 edition 1002.9 Operable Parts.
> 
> Lighting controls, electrical switches and receptacle outlets, environmental controls, appliance controls, operating hardware for operable windows, plumbing fixture controls, and user controls for security or intercom systems shall comply with Section 309


That would be assuming every possible operable part is listing in the section referenced, as opposed to a partial listing of examples of operable parts.

I would think that it is a listing of examples of operable parts as we as a group can probably extend the list by quite a bit. The panel is supposed to be accessible to the tenant, if it is in a accessible unit it should be accessible to reach.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 13, 2010)

The examples given in ANSI are things that are used on a regular basis. A panel board is not designed to be used as a switching device and therefore not something that is expected to be in reach of someone in a wheel chair. Are the shut off vavles for sinks and toilets suppose to be accessible? How about the thermostat on a water heater? If a breaker trips call maintenance there is probably a reason for it.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 13, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The examples given in ANSI are things that are used on a regular basis. A panel board is not designed to be used as a switching device and therefore not something that is expected to be in reach of someone in a wheel chair.


Bingo.........


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 14, 2010)

Maximum panel height would be the difference between the top-most breaker and the top of the tub.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 14, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> How about the thermostat on a water heater? .


 Is the thermostat on a water heater required to be accessible by the tenant of a unit?


----------



## EPrice (Sep 14, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> The examples given in ANSI are things that are used on a regular basis. A panel board is not designed to be used as a switching device and therefore not something that is expected to be in reach of someone in a wheel chair. Are the shut off vavles for sinks and toilets suppose to be accessible? How about the thermostat on a water heater? If a breaker trips call maintenance there is probably a reason for it.


NEC 240.24(B): "Each occupant shall have ready access to all overcurrent devices protecting the conductors supplying that occupancy"

ANSI A117.1 describes what is necessary to make something accessible for a wheel chair bound occupant.

What if the breaker hasn't tripped, but there is a smell of burning insulation in the air or smoke coming from a receptacle?  How long does it take for maintenance to get there?

If this is an accessible unit, how hard is it to place the panel at a height that will comply with the ANSI A117.1 reach range requirements?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Could a breaker panel be installed upside down with the main breaker shut off within reach of a wheel chair bound occupant?

This could be suggested in the future and I want to be ready with a reply!

yankee, good question, can a wheel chair bound occupant reach the thermo on a water heater? and is it considered special equipment?

pc1


----------



## EPrice (Sep 14, 2010)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Could a breaker panel be installed upside down with the main breaker shut off within reach of a wheel chair bound occupant?


Depending on the configuration of the panel, there could be problems regarding the last paragraph of NEC 240.81, but in most cases, the panel could be installed upside down.  However, 240.24(B) doesn't just apply to the main breaker, it applies to all of the breakers.


----------



## EPrice (Sep 14, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> An electrical panel is NOT an operable part and is not required to meet 308ANSI A117 2003 edition 1002.9 Operable Parts.
> 
> Lighting controls, electrical switches and receptacle outlets, environmental controls, appliance controls, operating hardware for operable windows, plumbing fixture controls, and user controls for security or intercom systems shall comply with Section 309


If the breakers are not covered by 1002.9 (I think maybe they are), one could argue that the test buttons on AFCI breakers or (GFCI breakers if present) are operable controls that are required to be accessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 14, 2010)

Ready access does not automatically mean accessible. The NEC will allow panels to be put in a number of locations that would never be accessible but will meet the "ready access" requirement. 1002.9 is talking about operable parts being items which are normaly expected to be used by the occupants on a regular basis, just like the shut off valves  under a sink, circuit breakers are not the primary means of controling a fixture the light switch would be the operable part.


----------



## RLM-Architect (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks all

Interesting what we all learn from a simple question.

I am recommending to my client the height of 6'7" from the NEC.

With the top breaker at 48", the panel is to close to the floor to service and it is not a "normally used control" by the occupant.


----------

